# LL Bean - 15-30% Off



## Taken Aback

This isn't written in stone, but you may be able to take 30% off purchases in-store or by phone at the moment.

Some 15-20% off promo emails went out with links to one of three coupon values, but LLB chose to remove the 30% version despite it still being valid (Probably due to overuse by those who noticed the simple url difference).

Check out the following links:

https://www.llbean.com/epromo/s12_0112_eonlyoffer/print/print_15.html Online: JSK5165
https://www.llbean.com/epromo/s12_0112_eonlyoffer/print/print_20.html Online: EOF5121
https://www.llbean.com/epromo/s12_0112_eonlyoffer/print/print_30.html

The last one is now offline, but if you received the link in an email, you should have an easy case in attempting to use it via phone; something which you don't need to repeat any coupon code over the phone for. If you want a copy of the physical coupon for in-store use, you may have luck with a PDF posted at slickdeals by someone who chose to save it. That's only available if you're a member there, though. I'm unsure about re-posting it _here_, not knowing how the moderators would feel about this circumvention of LLB's withdrawal.


----------



## zzdocxx

I suppose one could purchase one of those famous anoraks with this offer.

:icon_study:


----------



## vwguy

zzdocxx said:


> I suppose one could purchase one of those famous anoraks with this offer.
> 
> :icon_study:


I just did!

Brian


----------



## medPtrad

^^

Same here.

mP


----------



## Taken Aback

*LL Bean 10-15% Off Jan 27-30*

New codes:

15%
https://www.llbean.com/epromo/s12_0127_eonlyoffer/print/print_v3b.html Online: BWH2156

10%


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks!

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Taken Aback

*LL Bean 15% Off through 2/14*

*LL Bean 15% Off through 2/14:*





Images are linked to add code to cart.


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks OK I finally pulled the trigger and ordered one of these in XXL, it was $42 and change with the free shipping and 15% off.

My membership fee for this website is paying for itself already.

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Taken Aback

*LL Bean 15% Off through 2/20*

*LL Bean 15% Off through 2/20:*


_image is linked._

Code: *BRB2673*

Printable for in-store use: link

*Save 15% on select merchandise purchased from L.L.Bean retail stores, by phone and online at llbean.com or llbeansignature.com. Offer not valid at L.L.Bean Outlets®. Offer may be redeemed by a) clicking any link in promotional email originating with L.L.Bean or L.L.Bean-originated promotional social media posts (including without limitation Facebook and Twitter) or L.L.Bean-originated online advertising posts, b) entering promotional code during checkout, or c) presenting email to a cashier in stores. Promotional codes are nontransferable. Unauthorized dissemination of promotional codes is prohibited. L.L.Bean reserves the right to deactivate any promotional code or codes that it concludes in its discretion have been the object of widespread unauthorized dissemination or transfer. Refunds will match the discounted amount on the purchase receipt. Offer applies to merchandise only, excluding numbered, limited-edition 100th anniversary products; shipping charges; return labels; taxes; license/stamps; gift cards; repairs; duty; Outdoor Discovery Schools® classes; engraving; monogramming; alterations; gift boxes; select products at our retail stores and orders in our Direct to Business channel. Not valid on previous purchases or with employee discounts. May not be combined with other percent-off order discounts. Offer valid from Friday, February 17, 2012, at 12:01 a.m. ET to Monday, February 20, 2012, at 11:59 p.m. ET.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

15% DISCOUNT - GOOD 2/24 & 25/2012

Code: HTE4748


----------



## Taken Aback

*LL Bean 15% Off through 3/26 & Free $10 gift card with $50 purchase:*


_images linked._

Code: *JTF3664*

Printable for in-store use: link

†Save 15% on select merchandise purchased from L.L.Bean retail stores, by phone and online at llbean.com or llbeansignature.com. Offer not valid at L.L.Bean Outlets®. Offer may be redeemed by clicking any link in promotional email or presenting email to a cashier in stores. Refunds will match the discounted amount on the purchase receipt. Offer applies to merchandise only, excluding numbered, limited-edition 100th anniversary products; shipping charges; return labels; taxes; license/stamps; gift cards; repairs; duty; Outdoor Discovery Schools® classes; engraving; monogramming; alterations; gift boxes; select optics; select products at our retail stores and orders in our Direct to Business channel. Not valid on previous purchases or with employee discounts. May not be combined with other percent-off order discounts. Offer valid from March 23, 2012, at 12:01 a.m. ET to March 26, 2012, at 11:59 p.m. ET.


----------



## zzdocxx

Anyone know when the next sale will be? There's a little bag I want to get, I have one already for the gym/pool and want one for my locker at work. I mean to hold shampoo and stuff like that. It is $25 bucks, maybe it is not worth waiting for a sale, just seems like that is a bit high. 

But what do I know?

Well here it be:


----------

